# Missing member RPT



## sanj (Nov 13, 2013)

Does anyone know the whereabouts/well being of RPT? He has been missing for a bit now. And has not responded to emails either.
Thx


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 13, 2013)

sanj said:


> Does anyone know the whereabouts/well being of RPT? He has been missing for a bit now. And has not responded to emails either.
> Thx



He's just commented on black and White landscapes, so he's certainly alive and ...., well if not kicking then typing.


----------



## tiger82 (Nov 13, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know the whereabouts/well being of RPT? He has been missing for a bit now. And has not responded to emails either.
> ...



Seems that he doesn't want to communicate with you.


----------



## sanj (Nov 13, 2013)

Ok great.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 13, 2013)

tiger82 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...


Sanjay! what did you do? ;D


----------



## sanj (Nov 13, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> tiger82 said:
> 
> 
> > Sporgon said:
> ...


----------



## rpt (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for your concern guys. I am fine. Sanj, I'll send you a pm.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

Yo, tiger82 ... I almost believed your post ... thought Snaj and rpt might not be on talking terms anymore ... nice to know all is good ... we need sane and rational members like them on the forum, on talking terms.


----------



## rpt (Nov 15, 2013)

I should print and frame it. This is my first (so far as I know) missing person's report.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Nov 15, 2013)

rpt said:


> I should print and frame it. This is my first (so far as I know) missing person's report.


Not a bad idea ;D


----------

